# Our first litter has been born *more pictures!*



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Our first litter has been born, and we count... at least 13 little jelly beans! 
Their mother is a silver-grey tan, and their father is a brindle. 
They were just born a few hours ago, so we've just peeked at them - we don't have much information about them yet.
We do know, however, that we saw our broken agouti, Jitterbug, who we think may be (or have been) pregnant, nursing them. Shared litter, or is she being a nanny? She never looked super pregnant, but she did look "plump".

Anyways, pictures soon!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

OMG... can I just say... that this has nothing to do with mice, but you live in the place that Captain Kathryn Janeway is from??

Sorry, I'm a star trek geek! hehehe Congrats on your first mousey babies!! <3 <3

W xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> OMG... can I just say... that this has nothing to do with mice, but you live in the place that Captain Kathryn Janeway is from??
> 
> Sorry, I'm a star trek geek! hehehe Congrats on your first mousey babies!! <3 <3
> 
> W xx


how seemingly random! PMSL


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I know, I'm so sorry!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

bahaha i had no idea that there was a star trek character from bloomington... but it's cool!

And there are actually nine little plumpsters, all pink and wiggly and full of milk


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

We're down to eight now, but they all seem healthy and everything. The momma probably just culled the tiny ones since the litter was so huge.

Alright... here's the first picture of the little pinksters! Two days old 










ps., they also have milk bellies and are being fed by two different does... we're waiting on babies from one of them!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You should take out that fuzzy stuff!!!
It can get caught around pinky limbs, and actually amputate them, and cause a lot of pain!
Not to mention it has been known to cause blockages in adult mice, and even death when ingested. ):


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Huh... really? We'll definitely take it out. Like... right now.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, cotton wool type bedding can be lethal for small rodents... I really don't know how they get away with selling it in pet shops really!!

Cute little pinkies though!! <3 You should call 'em Star Trek names!! Hahaa Now i'm just being silly lol

W xx


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh. We were thinking superhero names but star trek may be the way to go  hahaha... we're keeping a male (hopefully, if there's anything but brindle...) and naming him Particle Man!! It's a They Might Be Giants theme. Their dad is Dr. Worm, another They Might Be Giants song


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

update-

so on our first run through, at almost 3 days old, it appears we have 4 males and 4 females. obviously it's a little early so we might not be 100% (although there are pretty clear sex differences in our opinion). it appears that exactly half of them seem to have started developing dark pigment on their backs (like their mother), so we are hoping for some tans in those. we are assuming the pigmenting for brindle isn't as noticeable this early, so the other four pinkies must be some sort of brindle. thats our guess, anyhow


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Kirk, Sisco, Picard, Riker... Janeway, Deanna, Kira and B'Ellana

There you go! Star Trek names! hehehe


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

cute little pinkys!

I have to agrea with willowdagons post! I really dont know how the wool beeding is still allowed to be sold ! its like selling kids toys with lead paint on it still!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

the cotton bedding has never caused a problem for the adult mice, and they love it. but we took it out because of the babies. it's crazy that they sell it as nesting material though...pet stores are stupid


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> Kirk, Sisco, Picard, Riker... Janeway, Deanna, Kira and B'Ellana
> 
> There you go! Star Trek names! hehehe


  You can't not have a Data and a Spock in the boys names if you are going for a Star Trek theme!! It's just, so wrong!! :lol:

Can't wait for more piccies


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

More pics tonight. It looks like we actually have three brokens in the litter...? Which is weird... but an awesome surprise!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

JustMouse said:


> the cotton bedding has never caused a problem for the adult mice, and they love it. but we took it out because of the babies. it's crazy that they sell it as nesting material though...pet stores are stupid


It's very stupid. I've seen pictured of poor baby mice with their feet tangled in it, and they eventually FALL OFF. . . ):

Try giving them some toilet paper! That's a good nesting material!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's some new pictures. Tell me if you think some of these four-day-old babies look like brokens. Because I think they do... problem is, both parents are selfs and I'm pretty sure our broken is still pregnant (although she has milk and nurses....?)










broken?









tan? (like mom)









????









broken?









and a couple cute pics of mom and nannies (the tan is mom, the broken is the nanny or maybe... also mom?):


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like you might have some brindle in there!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

the second one I think will be tan like his mum? or maybe darker I'm not sure ..


----------

